# Is this possible play on guitar?



## micheliszt

Hello. Recently I written a guitar prelude. I wish to know if this is possible to play for a guitar player. Some captures. Because I've not downloaded The ghostscript for sibelius to save as pdf. 
My main concern it's the Harmonic chords part. If this possible? Thanks.













Can some guitar player explain me about these topics: Tasto, Sul tasto, Ponti, Metalico, Slurs, Hammer on and Pull off, Harmonics. Thanks in advance


----------



## micheliszt

You can hear an audio file here

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fpreludio-para-guitarra-en-dm


----------



## Guest

Playing the chords as harmonics would not be possible, but the rest works pretty well. Here's some advice for guitar composing:

http://howtowriteforguitar.blogspot.com/

(It's not my site--just thought it would answer most of your questions.)


----------



## micheliszt

thank yu yes! I learnt by that site. So, The chords can be played alone instead harmonics?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ looks like my post disappeared?


----------



## Guest

micheliszt said:


> thank yu yes! I learnt by that site. So, The chords can be played alone instead harmonics?


Yes--one or two are a little awkward (large stretch required for the indicated voicings), but nothing is unplayable.


----------



## micheliszt

Oh please, I would be thankful with you if you play it on video.


----------



## Guest

micheliszt said:


> Oh please, I would be thankful with you if you play it on video.


Sorry, but I don't have any video gear or the time!


----------

